# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  تصفح القرآن الكريم بالجزء أو الحزب أو الربع أو الصفحة أو السورة

## أبو ذر القاهري

*تصفح القرآن الكريم بالجزء أو الحزب أو الربع أو الصفحة أو السورة

للتصفح بالجزء انقر هنا

للتصفح بالحزب انقر هنا

للتصفح بالربع انقر هنا

للتصفح بالصفحة انقر هنا

للتصفح بالسورة انقر هنا

انشر هذا الموضوع في موقعك أو المنتديات التي تشارك فيها يكن لك أجر بمثل أجر كل من قرأ هذه الآيات ، وأجر كل من حفظها ، وأجر كل من دل عليها ... وهَلُمَّ جَرًّا ... إلى يوم القيامة .
ولاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم بظهر الغيب*

----------


## أبو ذر القاهري

*عن عثمان عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال خيركم من تعلم القرآن وعلمه (المصدر: صحيح الجامع)*

----------


## أبو ذر القاهري

*للفائدة*

----------


## عبد العزيز كارتي

اليلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
  الكلام المكتوب في هذه الصفحة والذي يطلقون عليه قرءانا مخالف لرسم المصاحف المجمع على اعتباره عنصرا ضمن ضابط صحة القراءة أو شذوذها ، قال ابن الجزري رحمه الله في طيبة النشر :
فكل  موافق  وجه  نحو                          وكان للرسم احتمالاً يحوي
 وصح إسناداً هو القرآن                           فهذه الثلاثة  الأركــــــــــ  ان 
 وحيثما يختل ركن أثبت                          شذوذه لو أنه في السبعـــة (
  وقال في النشر : كل قراءة وافقت العربية ولو بوجهٍ , ووافقت أحد المصاحف  العثمانية ولو احتمالاً , وصح سندها , فهي القراءة الصحيحة التي لا يجوز  ردها ولا يحل إنكارها , بل هي من الأحرف السبعة التي نزل بها القرآن ووجب  على الناس قبولها سواءً كانت عن الأئمة السبعة أم عن العشرة أم عن غيرهم من  الأئمة المقبولين ومتى اختل ركن من هذه الأركان الثلاثة أطلق عليها ضعيفة  أو شاذة أو باطلة سواءً كانت عن السبعة أو عمن هو أكبر منهم هذا هو الصحيح  عند أئمة التحقيق من السلف والخلف صرح بذلك الإمام أبو عمرو عثمان بن سعيد  الداني ونص عليه في غير موضع الإمام أبو محمد مكي بن أبي طالب وكذلك الإمام   أبو العباس أحمد بن عمار المهدوي وحققه الإمام الحافظ أبو القاسم 
 عبد الرحمن بن إسماعيل المعروف بأبي شامة وهو مذهب السلف الذي لا يعرف عن أحد منهم خلافه   .
ولهذا ينبغي الانتباه من تصفح مثل هذه المشاريع الموهمة وتحري الصدق والامانة في التعامل مع القرءان الكريم لحفذه وحمايته من التحريف والتبديل والتزوير ونختم بقول الشاطبي رحمه الله :
جَزَى اللهُ بِالْخَيْرَاتِ عَنَّا أَئِمَّةً   ***   لَنَا نَقَلُوا القُرْآنَ عَذْباً وَسَلْسَلاَ
وَقُلْ رَحِمَ الرَّحمنُّ حَـيًّا وَمَيِّـتًا   ***  فَتًى كَانَ لِلإِنْصَافِ وَالْحِلْمِ مَعْقِلاَ

----------

